
Show HN: InternMark – Job board for internships - saurabhv
http://internmark.com
======
saurabhv
InternMark is an internship-job board, that specializes in finding
internships. I built it because I was myself looking for a place where I could
find all the available interships right away and focus on applying quickly.
Instead, I usually found myself going from site to site looking for different
intern jobs.

It's not yet what I hope for it to become, but I really wanted to share it
with you and ask for your feedback.

If you like this and agree with this concept/idea, post your internship jobs
here so everyone can benefit from having a central place.

